# Breeders in Miami, Florida



## babiluv48 (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone know of any reputable breeders in and around the Miami, Florida area?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What are you looking for in a dog? Any goals? Typical pet? Any sports? Any particular look?


----------



## babiluv48 (Apr 17, 2011)

Whoops, totally forgot to put down, German Shepherd


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, but, American show lines, German show lines, working lines?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's a brief breakdown of all the different types.

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## babiluv48 (Apr 17, 2011)

German Shepherd of working lines


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Are you familiar with what workinglines are like? What did you want to do with this dog?


----------



## babiluv48 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I hope I do, my family and I had a German Shepherd that was part of the working lines. My father and him would do agility courses and often hunt small game together. Back in 2003 my father passed away and couple months later so did Bruno. I wanted to get another German Shepherd because Bruno was so wonderful with us as kids and protecting us and I thought he or she would make a great lovable addition to our family.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

So you are looking for just a pet? It really makes a difference to know what your plans are because if you aren't matched up with the right pup for you and your lifestyle, it won't be a happy match. For example, a couch potato family gets a high energy dog or someone that wants to do competitive sports and gets a couch potato dog. How much realistic time and energy do you plan to devote to your dogs training and exercise?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Not working lines, but titled and very well bred.

In Boca Raton
von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs

Good luck


----------

